# Fluorocarbon leader material



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

Is Seaguar STS Salmon good as a fluorocarbon leader material? If not, which brand fluoro are you guys using to build leaders? Seaguar's website suggests Fluoro Premier, but it's about $1/yard.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

https://www.tackledirect.com/hi-seas-fluorocarbon-leader-50yds.html

Hi seas is one brand. There was another I got that was even cheaper, I canâ€™t think of the name at the moment. Made in Portugal, both are.

Has a thicker diameter per pound test than Seaguar blue or premier. That actually works out better in my experience when around sharp shell. The cheap stuff holds up better to the shell with the greater thickness.

Fluorocarbon doesnâ€™t ever go bad in the sun or heat or moisture so why not buy a 50 or 100 yard spool?

I have had fish cut me off or broken and damaged tippets and leaders on fish and sharp objects. Losing fish freaks some people out, I just mostly shrug my shoulders and move on.

If losing a fish ruins your day or trip, buy the very best you can and know you did all you could do on the leader and tippet material to prevent the losing the fish. If you are more like me and losing a fish is part of the deal, then consider the hi seas or similar fluorocarbon.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

https://www.tackledirect.com/triple-fish-fluorocarbon-leader-100yds-clear-15lb-test.html

Triplefish. 100 yards of 15# for $16.48


----------



## Popperdave (Jul 9, 2016)

I've never found the need for flourocarbon leaders. I think they are just a way to get you to spend more money.. I have used mono for my leaders for the last 30 years with no problems. You just need to check your tippet after every fish or hangup for nicks or abrasions and retie when needed. I use Rio Saltwater mono leader material. It has the stiffness than I want for my butt and mid sections. Then I use Trilene XT for tippet material, it's a little softer but abrasion resistant.
There nothing wrong with flourocarbon leaders just too expensive for my taste.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

You are likely right about fluorocarbon. There was a time back when I was using lures a lot and I became convinced for a number of reasons fluorocarbon out fished nylon monofilament. I still believe that with using the fly gear, but I canâ€™t prove it. 

Whatâ€™s a spool of nylon mono leader material run?


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

https://www.rioproducts.com/products/tippet/saltwater-mono

Actually, the Rio Saltwater mono leader material is a little more $ than the fluorocarbon I linked to.

$9.99/50 yards for the Rio mono #16
$16.50/100 yards Triple-fish Fluorocarbon #15


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

I generally use Yo-Zuri in heavier leaders and Rio in anything below 20#. I guess the only time I don't use it is when I'm tossing some sort of popper. I like the abrasion resistance vs mono. I always use fluoro when I head down the coast for snook. I need all the help I can with those razor-like gill plates!


----------



## Cavjock97 (Feb 2, 2016)

*[email protected]*

When you are trying to get a lighter fly to the bottom in a hurry, flouro sinks faster than mono. It is also more abrasion resistant and harder for fish to see. It's better, but you can still catch fish with mono. God knows we've been doing it for a 100 years.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Fluorocarbon will not degrade in the Texas sunlight like Nylon can. How often do you change your leader butts or mid sections? I have some leader butts that are several years old and have been out in the high UV light of the sunlight here for hundreds of hours. 


Mosquito spray, excessive moisture, various chemical fumes and vapors, Ultraviolent light, high ambient heat all can weaken Nylon Monofilament. I have some 20# hard Nylon leader material on a spool I can easily break with a simple tug with my unprotected fingers. What got to it, I don't know, but fluorocarbon isn't degraded by ordinary things like I listed. 


If fluorocarbon costs the about same as like Rio Saltwater leader nylon material, then why not use fluorocarbon? You won't have to even think about how long the spool has set on the shelf or if anything destructive got to it.


----------



## easoutdoors (Jun 4, 2004)

*leader*

It would depend on what or where.
Rio Fluorocarbon here on the coast.
Rio Fluorocarbon in the river and out west.
Rio nylon out west when using small size 20-26 dry flies.
Nylon floats and will not pull down a small dry fly like the fluorocarbon will.
Mono holds memory and can effect the presentation.


----------

